# Slug/Snail Eggs



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Over a three day period, some sneaky slimies laid these eggs. (and very few before or since). I'm not sure which belongs to who, just that I don't want them hatching in my big tank. Pretty sure the biggest is from a slug. The little brown ones I've seen before and always thought they were Osmocote pellets, but they are too variable in size, and squirt juice if you pop them.

Here is a link to a unique site, with movies. (It is kind of old, and the live action slug-cam
seems to be no longer working.) 
The CIT SlugCam™ : Wesley Alan Wright: Slacker; Ski God : University of Vermont

But they did save some movies:
SlugEggs


----------

